# Blighted ovum diagnosed a 7 weeks - too soon?



## Kalena123

Hi there.

Had 7 week abdominal ultrasound (not a transvaginal), and I was measuring right on track but the gestational sac was completely empty, no yolk or fetal pole.

My hormones are still high, I have nausea, sore breats and absolutely no spotting or cramping. My midwives diagnosed me with a blighted ovum but today they phoned and they want to do one last ultrasound to fully make sure there isn't a baby hiding in there. They found it unusual to be a blighted ovum seeing as the sac is still growing right on track and I am not experiencing any miscarriage symptoms.

I don't want to have false hope but I am wondering if it's happened to any of you ladies out there and whether you've been through my situation or had a misdiagnosed blighted ovum at 7 weeks??

Thank you and I will keep you updated...


----------



## Bumpblessing4

I had one diagnosed at 7 weeks (I was sure of my ovulation/conception date and had gotten a positive pregnancy test at just 11 DPO). But mine was with a transvaginal ultrasound and my gestational sac size was only measuring 5 1/2 weeks. In your case, I would at least get a transvaginal ultrasound which can show more at earlier stages of pregnancy than a transabdominal ultrasound.


----------



## threebirds

I'll be able to update you later. I had 7 wk scan (both ways) & only sac & yolk sac seen. I do think its over for us as symptoms def receeding. Scan to confirm later today. Good luck xxx


----------



## mommatoB

I would def get a vag us. gl hun :)


----------



## Honesty

I was sure of my dates and when I got my first ultrasound I should have been 8 weeks but all they saw was a empty sac measuring 6 weeks 2 days my doc said it might not be a good pregnancy but decided to draw blood every Friday to see if my hcg was doubling. The day I got my first ultrasound my hcg was in the 19000 and the following week it was in the 48000 so they were rolling perfectly... I ended up getting a 2nd ultrasound 2 weeks after the first and we saw baby with a very strong heartbeat moving around. There is hope I have read on the misdiagnosed miscarriage forum that they should not confirm a blighted ovum until 9 weeks because sometimes at 7 and 8 weeks people still don't see anything.


----------



## Kalena123

@ threebirds - please keep us updated! And lot's of prayers for you!



@ Honesty - Were your ultrasounds abdominal as well or transvaginal? Did they ever find out why it was so difficult to see the baby (maybe it was located at the bottom and back part of your uterus?)


----------



## amjon

They can be wrong. I was told with my daughter at 7 weeks 2 days that they only saw a sack. She only did abdominal for about a minute and didn't say anything to me until I pressed her and then she told me it was just a sack. I freaked out and called Planned Parenthood to go in for a dating scan with them (since the tech was in a hurry and never did TV). They did abdominal first and she was there perfect and measuring right on. The tech said they should have seen her a few days before. They did TV also, but didn't really need to as they saw it fine abdominal.


----------



## Kalena123

*@ Amjon* - was the sac measuring right on track as well (at 7 weeks 2 days)? And how long after that ultrasound did you see the baby? Was it a week later or so?


----------



## amjon

Kalena123 said:


> *@ Amjon* - was the sac measuring right on track as well (at 7 weeks 2 days)? And how long after that ultrasound did you see the baby? Was it a week later or so?

She told me I looked 5 weeks (but obviously didn't measure right if she couldn't even see that baby that was clearly there). I went 3 days later, so no way the wait made a difference; it was the incompetent tech with poor procedure.


----------



## Honesty

I had both a abdominal and transvaginal on both scans


----------



## threebirds

Ive had 3 scans now, one at what I thought was 7 wks, one at 8 wks & one at 9 wks. All show empty gestational sac. The nurse said we can wait to mc naturally, have a d&c, or take tablets to have a medically induced mc. We go back on Fri for another scan & I think we'll take the tablets. Its important not to feel pressurised into anything and if you are worried it is a misdiagnosed mc or blighted ovum then wait it out. 
Its very difficult and sad as my body still thinks its preg & its hard when you feel you cant even trust your own body. 
How are you Kalena? Hoping for a positive outcome for you x


----------



## Cryssie

I had 3 vag us. One at 4 weeks one at 6 weeks and one at 7 weeks. My 6 and 7 weeks one showed an empty sac but measuring with my weeks. I'm convinced there's nothing there. I still have my symptoms but my nausea is slowing down. By my dates I'm 9 weeks but everything is supposed to be 2 weeks behind in the beginning. I go back Friday to discuss what I want to happen. I don't know if I should ask for one more us or just accept and move on to start trying again.


----------



## threebirds

Maybe go one more wk if you have doubts - better than having regrets. Really sorry you are going through this too x :hugs:


----------



## Cryssie

I might ask for one before my d&c.


----------



## threebirds

Im sure they will do one before d&c. Thinking of you tomor for your hospital visit, mine is tomor too xx


----------



## Cryssie

Good luck tomorrow as well!


----------

